# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Вопрос от главного чайника!!!

## egik

Хочу выразить огромную признательнасть администрации сайта за внимание к своим участникам и пожелать профессиональных успехов!!!  :Cheesy: 

У меня первый и наверное главный вопрос, который поможет определиться в развитии этой темы!

Что входит в понятие компьютерной безопасности, где та самая грань, которая может стать уязвимым местом при взаимодействии с внешней средой, через что может внешняя среда навредить прежде всего компьютеру, а следовательно доставить беспокойство его владельцу, и какими методами и способами это может осуществиться злодеяние???

Заранее спасибо!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Ну, начнём с того что название темы должно отражать её содержние, что бы и другие могли найти нужную информацию.
По самому вопросу, вопрос не простой. Я постепенно буду писать ответ, и надеюсь мне помогут остальные  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Что входит в понятие компьютерной безопасности, где та самая грань ...
> Заранее спасибо!!!


У меня в корпоративном масштабе проведение этой грани заняло три месяца ... и сформулировалось в "положение о коммерческой тайне" и "положение о защите информации на электронных носителях". По идее логика такова:
1. Нужно понять, что мы защищаем и от кого. Сформулировать это одним определением нельзя - нужно составлять список. В любом случае речь будет идти в конечном итоге о информации, тогда ведем оценку рисков по трем шкалам:
 1.1 Что будет, если кто-то завладеет информацией X ?
 1.2 Что будет, если кто-то модифицирует информацию X ?
 1.3 Что будет, если кто-то сделает недоступной информацию X на длительное время или    уничтожит ее ?
2. Нужно провести инвентиризацию имеющегося железа и ПО, чтобы 
2.1 Знать, что где есть и далее оценить, насколько оно уязвимо
2.2 Выявить каналы, через которые может произойти вторжение (Интеренет и электронная почта, диски и дискеты, пришедший  со своим HDD/ZIP/Notebook друг/приятель ..., и т.п.) 
3 Опираясь на п.п. 1 и 2 разработать стратегию защиты 

Причем часто п.п. 1 и 2 пропускают, переходя сразу к п.п. 3 - что естестенно очень плохо и приводит потом к нехорошим последствиям. 
Но описанный алгоритм хорош для фирмы, а тут, как я понимаю, идет речь о домашнем ПК ??

----------


## egik

Приятно иметь дело с профессионалами!
Объектом компьютерной безопасности является - информация!!!
Насколько я понял, то безопасность делиться на физическую и виртуальную. 
К первой относиться все что может быть повреждено, украдено или другие диструктивные действия с информацией или ее хозяином.
(кстати, спасибо, Олег, за алгоритм, что иногда свою информацию надо защищать от самого себя!   :Smiley:  )
Виртуальная это диструктивные дествия посредством удаленного воздествия, через различные средства связи.
Я думаю для началао неплохо было разобраться с персональной безопасностью.

----------


## maXmo

> Я думаю для началао неплохо было разобраться с персональной безопасностью.


выполнение произвольного кода на машине пользователя без ведома этого самого пользователя. Собственно акт прорыва безопасности. Другие виды нарушения безопасности вроде уже канули в Лету.

----------


## egik

Наиболее интересны темы:
1. та самая граница, которая отделяет пользователя от сети, что она из себя представляет, принципы действия и способы взаимодействия.
2. уязвимости компьютера пользователя, места их локализации и способы взаимодействия с ними.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

1. Границы этой как таковой нет - при выходе в Интернет мне могут послать пакет с любого адреса, этот пакет будет принят и как-то обрабон (как конкретно - зависит от операционной системы, запущенных сервисов и т.п.). А вот если я поставлю Firewall - эта граница появится, т.к. Firewall вклинивается в обмен ПК с сетью и фильтрует входящий/исходящий трафик согласно правилам, заданным пользователем. 
2. Их тьма. Уязвимости могут быть в любом ПО. Конечно, уязвимости в браузере, программе электронной почты и сетевых сервисах представляют для хакера наибольший интерес, т.к. используя их можно выполнить на ПК пользователя некий программный код

----------


## egik

Олег попробую конкретизировать:

1. Границы этой как таковой нет - при выходе в Интернет мне могут послать пакет с любого адреса, этот пакет будет принят и как-то обрабон (как конкретно - зависит от операционной системы, запущенных сервисов и т.п.). А вот если я поставлю Firewall - эта граница появится, т.к. Firewall вклинивается в обмен ПК с сетью и фильтрует входящий/исходящий трафик согласно правилам, заданным пользователем. 

Вот очень мало информации о этой самой гипотетической границе, которая образуется портами и пакетах, которые проходят через эти порты, а главное как их пощупать, с помощью какого инструментария???

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег попробую конкретизировать:
> Вот очень мало информации о этой самой гипотетической границе, которая образуется портами и пакетах, которые проходят через эти порты, а главное как их пощупать, с помощью какого инструментария???


Прежде чем "щупать" по идее нужно изучить теорию, принципы работы TCP/IP. Материала по этому вопросы тьма (как в Инет, так и в бумажно виде - есть учебники, справочники разные) - без знания теории инструменты почти бесполезны. А инструментов очень много - 
1. Сниффер (и существуют сотни) - это утилита для записи и анализа пакетов
2. Firewall - это фильтр пакетов по заданным привилам
3. Разные перехватчики, работающие на уровне Winsock, TDI ... из них наиболее извсетен TDIMon от SysInternals

----------


## maXmo

> 1. та самая граница, которая отделяет пользователя от сети, что она из себя представляет, принципы действия и способы взаимодействия.


Утрируя - контакт сетевой платы с кабелем. Нормально?



> 2. уязвимости компьютера пользователя, места их локализации и способы взаимодействия с ними.


В сети уязвимы и сервера и клиенты (программы). Самый распространённый способ прорыва безопасности - программа получает особым образом составленное сообщение (файл, сетевой пакет), которое неправильно обрабатывается каким-нибудь компонентом программы (типичный пример - переполнение буффера, приводящее к переписи части кода программы данными из пакета с последующим выполнением этого кода). Клиенты и серверы могут состоять из многих компонентов (даже от разных производителей) и вредоносный код может кочевать по программе, пока не встретится к уязвимым компонентом (целью). Так что вредоносный код может быть пропущен сетевым приложением, а выполнен другим приложением в системе (как правило этот код выполняется непосредственно в сетевом приложении).
Как видно из изложения к *сети* эта проблема имеет косвенное отношение. Сеть тут - лишь метод доставки вредоносного кода целевому приложению; разумеется, можно использовать любой другой метод передачи информации (с магнитного диска, с оптического, с USB, Bluetooth и т.п.). Поэтому, скажем, при вставке CD вирус должен просканить все его файлы(обычно - при открытии) на вирусы.

----------

